# Maxillaria tenuifolia



## Erythrone (Feb 10, 2013)

A clone with quite large flower if we compare with most plants of the species



Maxillaria tenuifolia_web par Erythrone2, sur Flickr


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Feb 10, 2013)

Wow! This one has much more and darker coloration than others I've seen.


----------



## Rick (Feb 10, 2013)

That's a pretty one. And early lead off in the tenufolia season too.


----------



## Erythrone (Feb 10, 2013)

Actually there is only one bloom in the plant but I think there are orther buds.


----------



## Rick (Feb 10, 2013)

Erythrone said:


> Actually there is only one bloom in the plant but I think there are orther buds.



It's a scout bloom! As soon as it sees the coast is clear, then it will go into a full blown blooming attack!


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Very good shot -- shows things that might otherwise go unnoticed.


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Feb 10, 2013)

WOW!!
That is THE most beautiful tenuifolia! Your photo is breath taking!!

Sent from my BlackBerry Bold 9900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 10, 2013)

great photo!


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 13, 2013)

Gorgeous flower!!!!!

(I have killed 2 of these )


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Feb 13, 2013)

Could we see a whole plant picture please? How do you grow if?


----------



## Leo Schordje (Feb 14, 2013)

that is so nice, much nicer flower than most tenufolia, enough so that I wonder if it really is tenufolia and not another related species. BUT I don't know my maxillarias hardly at all, so I could just be mistaken.


----------



## Erythrone (Feb 16, 2013)

The Orchid Boy said:


> Could we see a whole plant picture please? How do you grow if?



It is grown on straight sphagnum moss under T5. Very close to the lights... so close that the foliage touches the lights and the tips burns. 

But I would appriciate a few more flowers.




Maxillaria tenuifolia 2_web par Erythrone2, sur Flickr


----------



## Rick (Feb 16, 2013)

Growth habit is correct for tenufolia.

Looks like a young plant still. Can you increase the light intensity? They can handle it.


----------



## Erythrone (Feb 16, 2013)

Actually, the leaf blade is larger than on the other Max. tenuifolia I saw. The plant is more than 40 cm tall, so is it really a baby?

About the light: Yes I can increase it. Thank you Rick


----------



## Carkin (Feb 16, 2013)

Wow...that is the nicest Max. ten. that I have seen!
How is the fragrance?
May I ask where you got it?


----------



## Rick (Feb 17, 2013)

Erythrone said:


> Actually, the leaf blade is larger than on the other Max. tenuifolia I saw. The plant is more than 40 cm tall, so is it really a baby?
> 
> About the light: Yes I can increase it. Thank you Rick



http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=20611

They get a lot bigger than this one too.


----------



## Erythrone (Feb 17, 2013)

Carkin said:


> Wow...that is the nicest Max. ten. that I have seen!
> How is the fragrance?



Coconut!




Carkin said:


> May I ask where you got it?




Well... it was a bonus from Cloud's Orchids! :rollhappy:


----------



## Carkin (Feb 17, 2013)

Man, you have been scoring with those bonuses! Again I had to buy mine.  But I am thrilled to hear that we got it from the same place because...here I go again...I hope mine turns out like that!!!:rollhappy:


----------



## Rick (Feb 17, 2013)

Carkin said:


> Man, you have been scoring with those bonuses!



There's always something about the word BONUS that brings joy to the heart!!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 19, 2013)

Bone us!? :evil:
I see mine still needs more light.


----------



## wjs2nd (Feb 19, 2013)

I grow mine under LEDs next to my vandas and have never burned any leafs.


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 20, 2013)

Lovely colors; I like a lot !!!! Jean


----------



## Erythrone (Feb 20, 2013)

wjs2nd said:


> I grow mine under LEDs next to my vandas and have never burned any leafs.



Thanks for the tip!


----------

